# 68 lemans chevy 350 swap



## Dannyz (May 5, 2009)

I am sure that this is on the forums somewhere, but I am not that good with computers and could not find it. I recently purchased a 68 lemans that has a cracked ohc 6. I want to convert it to manual with a saginaw 4 speed that I have in the garage and put in a chevy 350 because it is cheaper to purchase and build up. What will I have to do to put in the 350?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Boy you picked a time consuming swap to do there....:willy: The Chev engine is quite different and will need engine towers from a Chevelle to bolt in, ALL of the brackets and pulleys for the accessories, either a relocation of the battery to the right side or a really long cable to get to the starter and extension wires for the solenoid, which is on the right, fuel lines extended to the right side and whatever exhaust you plan to use. The 4 speeds are interchangeable but you need a Chev specific bellhousing for it. If you could find a donor car with a complete engine, it would be a big start on having all the Chev specific parts you will need.
Converting from an automatic to a manual brings it's own brand of fun in needing the pedal and all the linkages to release the clutch plus welding a bracket on the frame for the bellcrank. Hopefully the engine you plan to use is old enough to have the boss for the bellcrank pivot ball drilled and tapped. Some of the newer blocks don't.
Good Luck........


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Much easier to drop a Pontiac 326-389-400-421-428-455 in it. I know of two 326 engines in CA that are ready to go, and are near free of charge. Waaaay easier to do, and more torque and power than the Chev small block.


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

^ Wow, big swap.

I'd look for a Chevelle parts car, and swap all the required parts off of it.

Good luck.


----------



## rayray3 (Jan 7, 2009)

I went throught the same thing a few months ago with my 68 convertible. I was going for a Chevy crate engine but found it was better to just to buy a 400 rebuilt. Yes it's cheaper to go with chevy/crate engines but you own a pontiac. If your real determined to do this, there is a forum just for Pontiac's with swaps in the Performance years website under non pontiac motors in Pontiacs here:
Non Pontiac Motors in Pontiacs - PY Online Forums


----------

